# Window Tint in Northern Illinois/Chicago



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I don't know how much window tinting normally costs but $200 sounds pretty good to me. Though I live in canada so I'm used to paying out the ass for anything.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Hate to say sounds like the going rate.


----------



## Gkain (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

While it did cost a little more than 200. If you want excellent results, give terry at Midwest glass tinters in wauconda a call. 1-847-438-1133.

The address is: 

230 Jamie ln
Wauconda Il 60084

He has tinted my cars for the last 20 years, never a problem. I truly believe you get what you pay for. I'll try and get some pics up in a few minutes. My car is done with 35% on the sides and 20% in the rear window.

Gary

just noticed its my first post lol. here are a few pics.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey I'm from the north side and trying to figure out what 20% i could get away with. I found someone on for 120! Great deal if you ask me.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I am going to figure something out. I plan to have something done by next weekend.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I just found a guy that apparently tints many cars in the rockford area. He works at the local auto glass/tint shop and does tinting on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday out of his garage The shop wanted $225. But they are booked. The installer from the shop wants $140 and will do it possibly tonight or tomorrow night. Strange the owner didn't mind one bit. I guess he charging the installer a little something extra for the film. My fingers are crossed. I will post pictures when it's done


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I just did mine a few hours ago, 35% MA legal, highest quality LLumar CTX tint, professional installation $350. 
It took them 40 minutes and that's with 1 other car at the same time in their garage.
It was worth it for me though, lifetime warranty. I plan on paying of my Cruze and keeping it for as long as possible.
Hopefully even still have it to teach my toddlers how to drive it (manual Eco) ten years from now.

Pay the $200+ if they seem to be legitamite pros and offer a great warranty.

I met Brian in person, the owner of the business, he was real cool to talk to.





Professional Installation


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

mabzmuzik said:


> Well I just found a guy that apparently tints many cars in the rockford area. He works at the local auto glass/tint shop and does tinting on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday out of his garage The shop wanted $225. But they are booked. The installer from the shop wants $140 and will do it possibly tonight or tomorrow night. Strange the owner didn't mind one bit. I guess he charging the installer a little something extra for the film. My fingers are crossed. I will post pictures when it's done


Hey! Let me know when you get yours done, I live in Rockford. I might want to have him do mine too, let me know.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Car is done! great guys pro work. heated garage. CruzeDFB I will send you his number. will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

I've used this guy a couple times Window Tints Finest charged me $170.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Here it is.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

For the record, 35% aftermarket tint will be "illegal" if you run into a cop that just had an argument with his wife or something. You will still fail the tint meter. My 30% tint registered as 24% / 24% thanks to the stock glass.

I paid $170 for my 4 windows and $30 for my windshield strip. Somewhere around $200 seems to be the market price in most places in the country.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

It's done. So far no issues. U can see better into the car that 20%. Hopefully no issues. Time to focus on the stereo setup now

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I really wanna get my cruze tinted. I was thinking about 20% but now Im thinking legal because I don't wanna go through any hassle with the cops. Or do you think 35% front 20% back would be good enough? Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I would get what you want. 35% is still illegal through the meter, and a cop could just pull you over anyway if it is a cloudy day (since all tint appears darker at night and on overcast days). All around even percentage looks better than splitting them, BUT a cop told me they don't target people who make the "effort" to tint front lighter than dark, because it shows you are trying to be conscious of the law.

What does this mean? a 35% / 20% tinted car will probably get pulled over less than a 35% / 35% car on a cloudy day simply because it looks like you "tried" to make yourself more visible which gives the impression that you aren't hiding anything.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> I would get what you want. 35% is still illegal through the meter, and a cop could just pull you over anyway if it is a cloudy day (since all tint appears darker at night and on overcast days). All around even percentage looks better than splitting them, BUT a cop told me they don't target people who make the "effort" to tint front lighter than dark, because it shows you are trying to be conscious of the law.
> 
> What does this mean? a 35% / 20% tinted car will probably get pulled over less than a 35% / 35% car on a cloudy day simply because it looks like you "tried" to make yourself more visible which gives the impression that you aren't hiding anything.



Talked to TINT WORLD, and he said the windows already come with 70% already and if I put on 35% it would be in the high 20's so thats perfect. I'll post pictures when I get in done within the nest couple weeks.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea, factory tint is 70% _*minimum*_.. sometimes it reads 80-90%. Mine read 24% on 30% tint (80% factory VLT) and my buddy read 18% on 20% tint (90% factory VLT). All depends on the machine I guess.. It is sad we know this from getting tickets


----------



## EsaCruze13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi I would also like to see pics & get his number please ? What percentage did you go with ? Also in Rockford area as well


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

t


EsaCruze13 said:


> Hi I would also like to see pics & get his number please ? What percentage did you go with ? Also in Rockford area as well



Tintworld (224) 588-8468
Bensenville, IL 

Ask for the store owner. He's a really nice guy. I'm going to get mine done in about two weeks!​


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Yea, factory tint is 70% _*minimum*_.. sometimes it reads 80-90%. Mine read 24% on 30% tint (80% factory VLT) and my buddy read 18% on 20% tint (90% factory VLT). All depends on the machine I guess.. It is sad we know this from getting tickets


Im gonna play it safe and get 35% because I dont wanna risk it with 20%. AND GO THROUGH ALL THE TROUBLE OG A TICKET  My uncle rolls around in 5% on a Tahoe. Never a problem.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I just got my tint done by the same guys, they work really fast and don't remove the door panels. 

35% Tint


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

CruzeDFB said:


> Well I just got my tint done by the same guys, they work really fast and don't remove the door panels.
> 
> 35% Tint



What guys? And oh man 35% is so light! Makes me wanna go darker.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

PM the OP, they are located in Rockford, IL. Do a great job and very fast.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, either tint prices are high in the north or I just found the right place. I just had my 2013 Cruze Eco done two weeks ago. I told them to go the darkest legal they could here in Florida. Looks great, lifetime warranty, $140 out the door. This is the third car I have had done there, the others were a Cadillac Seville in 2008 and a Cadillac DeVille in 2010, I caught a special on both of those and they cost $99 each. Both still look great.


----------

